# Aldi Medion 21.5" LED TV and DVD Combi



## BASA (Jul 2, 2009)

I see that Aldi are selling from Mon 21st April a 21.5" LED TV and DVD Combi MEDION® LIFE® E12009. It states in the write up it has a External power supply so not sure if that includes a 12v source.
But it looks excellent value for £119.99. Has anyone any knowledge of this product

BASA


----------



## baldeagle7470 (Sep 21, 2010)

BASA,as nobody has yet to reply,I have no knowledge of that particular product I have over the years bought a Medion desktop computer from Aldi and a Medion satnav and both of these products have given excellent service,hope this helps,at that price looks a bargain!!


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

There's a link to the user manual on the Medion web site but it does not work. Maybe it will work when they start to sell the product. or maybe not!

Here's the link anyway: http://download5.medion.com/downloads/anleitungen/bda_md21259_ie_uk_(en).pdf

Which came from this page: http://www.medion.com/gb/service/start/_product.php?msn=30016896&gid=9


----------



## BASA (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for the links Stevegos very useful, this looks like a good buy to replace our present 15inch screen


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

You don't say where you live but I have just bought a 22" full LED Bush TV for £79.99 locally (for the house). A set with DVD was only £10 more. It is a store that sells surplus Catalogue goods.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Gerry is your TV man. I am sure he will be around soon and may reply.

TM


----------



## BASA (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi 747, I'm looking for a replacement for our current 15" Autosound TV that we use in the Motorhome, it has a DVD player but no HDMI or USB slots, to us our portable PC via the TV screen or watch movies from either a external hard drive or USB we have to have various other connections. So this Medion TV looks a good replacement
We live in Coventry by the way so what is the name of the store you mentioned?

BASA


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

It is not a National chain so will not help you. You could try a google of something like 'catalogue clearance stores' or similar.

Now that you have given your location, another member might be able to help you in your area. There are bound to be some.


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Can this be connected via a 12 volt plug as I have no sockets near my tv. My current one runs from the 12 volt socket.


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

> ="BASA"]I see that Aldi are selling from Mon 21st April a 21.5" LED TV and DVD Combi MEDION® LIFE® E12009. It states in the write up it has a External power supply so not sure if that includes a 12v source.
> But it looks excellent value for £119.99. Has anyone any knowledge of this product
> 
> BASA


Oops. Only just noticed about the power supply.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

It's rated at 12v, 3 amps max.

Should be fine for M/H use. Usual problem with this type of LED set is that they can have restricted viewing angles.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Good advice, I have an LED set and the picture (HD) is brilliant but the viewing angle is indeed rather narrow compared to an LCD or Plasma. Not a real problem you just need to angle it "just right"


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> Good advice, I have an LED set and the picture (HD) is brilliant but the viewing angle is indeed rather narrow compared to an LCD or Plasma. Not a real problem you just need to angle it "just right"


Hmmmm, I recently bought a Bush 19" LED HD from Argos and the viewing angle is 170°. It's mains only but I run it off a small inverter

It's currently listed at £99.99 and £119.00 for the version with the DVD


----------

